# Carpet & Tile Cleaning



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We provide carpet & tile cleaning to all forum members. Carpet cleaning of 5 rooms & 2 hallways normally charge $150.00- $200.00 for forum members only $94.00. For tile cleaning we offer 20% off total price. Call for estimate on tile cleaning. We also do upholstery cleaning, autos, rv's, boats (of course)basically anythingwith carpet & tile. We do strip & wax floors if you have vinyl composite floors (mainly commercial). Give us a call at 850-529-1335. Kelvin [email protected]

http://www.accutechcarpet.com/


----------

